

Must see movies for Entrepreneurs - QuasiPreneur
http://www.quasipreneur.com/blog/startupping-rambling/must-see-movies-for-entrepreneurs.html

======
citizenkeys
That list of movies includes "startup.com", which is the quintessential
documentary about the insanity during the dot-com boom.

Those guys burned through millions of dollars, paid over a hundred employees,
and didn't have a single product or revenues.

------
QuasiPreneur
Yup.. that's why you don't give inexperienced kids money... like a guy named
Mark Zucker something... Should be put them on an allowance instead not to
mention adult supervision! ;-)

